# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Attain Sleep Paralysis and Lucid Dreaming within about 20 minutes!

## coopercrue

Last night I discovered an easy way to attain lucidity and sleep paralysis fast. Now this may sound silly, but lay on the ground on the side of your bed on your back with your arms on your side. After about 10-15 minutes, your body will become so uncomfortable that it almost urges you to get back on your bed, when it is so unpleasent that you can't stand it anymore, get back on your bed. The body will be so relieved that it will grab the chance to fall into a deep sleep in about 5 minutes. After you fall asleep you will start the LDing.

METHOD 2. Lay on your bed on your back with your arms on your side. DO NOT go to sleep, remain conciousness. After a while your mind will question "Is the body ready to go to sleep?" to confirm that the body is still awake, it will urge you to roll over to another position. IT IS VERY IMPORTANT THAT YOU IGNORE THE URGE. The urge becomes excrutiatingly painful, IGNORE THE URGE! After about 5-20 seconds of pain, your mind will confirm that the body is asleep, and enter sleep paralysis. When awake and experiencing sleep paralysis, it can be scary. It will feel like you can not breathe. If you do not want to continue, change your breathing pattern into deep, long breaths. The mind will notice that the body is awake and it will wake up altogether, If you would like to continue in sleep paralysis, just sit there for about 5-10 seconds. The body will enter the Lucid Dreaming state. I hope I helped, and happy LDing.  :smiley:

----------


## Saturos

I've never heard of the first method before, I'll try it out tonight. Do you have to lie on the floor before you go to bed, or wake up and then do it?

----------


## Hot Chocolate

The first method looks like it has potential, it could be cold though. Be sure to post more results when you try more often.

What's the difference between method 2 and regular WILD?

----------


## coopercrue

> The first method looks like it has potential, it could be cold though. Be sure to post more results when you try more often.
> 
> What's the difference between method 2 and regular WILD?



 Thats WILDing? I thought that WILD was a different method.

----------


## topten35

I did this last night nice post, but the problem i had was this, sp happend so fast that i was kind of not fully aware but in a way i was.  When i was in sp, i had the cover completely covered me and i think i was dreaming, because something was different, i'm not sure, but i thought someone was on top of me when i was in sp, but i pull the blanket from over my face particially and there was no one there, and i was still in sp!  That was the amazing part for me, but i was so afraid when i thought that someone was on top of me that i fought the sp and i got out of sp, that messed everything up for me and i could of possibly had entered into a dream.  Except for the fact, if i was dreaming, i was dreaming that i was still in bed and everything looked so real, i  just don't know how i got into sp so fast wow!  I haven't gotten into sp in about a month or so ago, and the last time i got in sp what happend was, i was dreaming that i was in my room and i was floating toward the ceiling.  When you're in sp, why does it feel like someone's laying on top of you when you know noone is really there?  The old hag thing.

----------


## coopercrue

> I've never heard of the first method before, I'll try it out tonight. Do you have to lie on the floor before you go to bed, or wake up and then do it?



Get in to a relaxed state, then lay on the floor, or just lay on the floor. I don't think it makes a difference.

----------


## coopercrue

> I did this last night nice post, but the problem i had was this, sp happend so fast that i was kind of not fully aware but in a way i was.  When i was in sp, i had the cover completely covered me and i think i was dreaming, because something was different, i'm not sure, but i thought someone was on top of me when i was in sp, but i pull the blanket from over my face particially and there was no one there, and i was still in sp!  That was the amazing part for me, but i was so afraid when i thought that someone was on top of me that i fought the sp and i got out of sp, that messed everything up for me and i could of possibly had entered into a dream.  Except for the fact, if i was dreaming, i was dreaming that i was still in bed and everything looked so real, i  just don't know how i got into sp so fast wow!  I haven't gotten into sp in about a month or so ago, and the last time i got in sp what happend was, i was dreaming that i was in my room and i was floating toward the ceiling.  When you're in sp, why does it feel like someone's laying on top of you when you know noone is really there?  The old hag thing.



 As I said, entering SP while concious can be scary, Now that sensation that someone was on top of you, That is called the lead blanket effect, it feels that somone/something is pushing down on your chest, making it extremely hard to breathe. It is different for every person, on how fast you go into SP for some, it happens very quickly, for some it can't happen. Anyways, it feels like someone is on top of you, because you can't breathe that well, and your bones are pressuring against you.

----------


## Hot Chocolate

I think it would be best if you go to sleep normally first and then wake up after 4-5-6 hours and lay on the ground. That way you'll have a higher change of entering REM sleep instead of non-REM.

----------


## coopercrue

> I think it would be best if you go to sleep normally first and then wake up after 4-5-6 hours and lay on the ground. That way you'll have a higher change of entering REM sleep instead of non-REM.



 I have tried going to sellp for about 4 hours, then laying on the ground. It makes it a little bit easier to enter REM.

----------


## Muggler

> Thats WILDing? I thought that WILD was a different method.



There is no one technique for WILD. WILD is simply entering the dream state exactly from the waking state. No one technique can define it. There are so many possibilities on how to WILD.

----------


## Mariano

mmm, there are the same methods nicholas newport(lucidology 101) gave.
I never tried the first one, I'm going to do it.
the second one....makes no sense, it's like every WILD.
beware of the information he gives away, is not all correct, there is a topic on general dream discussion I think, look for "newport" on this forum.
thanks.
bye

----------


## bewareofit1505

umm what you just said is almost word for word from that lucidology 101 website.

----------


## hellohihello

Yes.. this sounded way to familiar. copyright anyone?

HEY DON'T STEAL PEOPLE'S AVATARS, IT'S JUST NOT RIGHT MAN

----------


## Hidden

Method 2 sounds like the tutorial that Jeff wrote on WILDing.

----------


## Abra

Method 1 seems very much like a variation on WBTB. Which is cool. I like this. It is a good tip, and I've heard of similar circumstances inducing lucid dreams.





> What's the difference between method 2 and regular WILD?



 Contrary to popular belief, in a regular WILD you don't have to stay still.

----------


## jarrhead

These are great! Thanks Abra!

----------


## Thorim

The 2nd sounds very basic. The first one is extremly interesting! I am experimenting a lot with WILDing at the moment, and this is what I'll give a try next time. I love SP and I'm always interested in new tricks.

Thanks for posting
Cheers
Thorim

----------


## AndresLD

I'm supposed to be taking a break from LDing, but I'm very tempted to try method 1 tonight!
I'm gonna laugh my ass off if I wake up the next morning lying on the floor, lol

----------


## FluBB

hmm.. interesting method... i think i have read a tutorial about the second way before... something about resisting the urge to move... maybe ill find it and come back.

----------


## Dylan Tinning

Wow method 1 is a newy  :tongue2: 

I will try it tonight  ::D:  any1 else have feedback from trying this? If it works i will be like WOOOOOOOOO MY FIRST WILD, and better yet, it sounds quick  :tongue2: 

Feedback please peeps!

----------


## FluBB

i'd try it but i might be too lazy to lay uncomfortably.. no pain no gain i suppose.

----------


## jarrhead

I recalled nothing..

----------


## Elem3nt0

Tried first method this morning. Worked for me. Got two LD's

I should mention i only stayed on the floor for around 5 minutes.

----------


## Saturos

Tried the first method. It didn't work. I'll try again, though.

----------


## Thorim

I tried the first one tonight, but I was so relieved to get into my warm, soft bed that I fell into sleep instantly without caring about WILDing  ::content::

----------


## SKA

Simply genius. Especially method 1.
Think I'll borrow this concept and try it tonight. And if need be make personal adjustments. I'll let you know how it goes.

----------


## AndresLD

> I tried the first one tonight, but I was so relieved to get into my warm, soft bed that I fell into sleep instantly without caring about WILDing



hahaha! That totally defeated the purpose of it  :tongue2:

----------


## LRT

These are just repeating the lies spread by Nicholas Newport.
STOP LUCIDOLOGY LIES!

----------


## Dylan Tinning

Well i tried it last night, nearly fell asleep on the floor though, i can sleep anywhere  :tongue2: 

I think i should try it with WBTB if i can be bothered haha Good find though *thumbs up*

----------


## SKA

> These are just repeating the lies spread by Nicholas Newport.
> STOP LUCIDOLOGY LIES!



How are these 2 simple methods Lucidology Lies?
Indeed I've seen some of thye Lucidology video-excerpts and they are rediculous and misleading.

But I don't see how these two methods are related to Nicholas Newport. It seems fairly simple, like something made up by a down to earth lucid dreamer like you and me.

----------


## Thorim

> These are just repeating the lies spread by Nicholas Newport.
> STOP LUCIDOLOGY LIES!



I think getting more precise would be better, why do you think so, have you tried it? The 2nd one is basic WILDing and i doubt it to be a lie...and the first one sound at least comprehensible.

Thorim

----------


## yonjuushichi

> As I said, entering SP while concious can be scary, Now that sensation that someone was on top of you, That is called the lead blanket effect, it feels that somone/something is pushing down on your chest, making it extremely hard to breathe.



I had such problems with SP when I wasn't practicing LDs. I found solution for the heaviness on the chest...simply roll over to your right side. 
I know that is the moment when your body is much likely to get out of SP, but to remain in it I simply play dead (I exhale, hold it and imagine being dead for a  second or two) and then I simply continue with my regular breathing pattern.

----------


## jarrhead

I just wake up with pains in my back. Last all day.

I fall ins uch a deep sleep Idon't wake up at night, nto even for seconds..

thisk eyboard sucks..!

----------


## AndresLD

hmmm woke up in middle of the night straight into sleep paralysis, but I was still listening to my iPod so I purposely got out of SP to turn it off.

----------


## freakyDreamer

> hmmm woke up in middle of the night straight into sleep paralysis, but I was still listening to my iPod so I purposely got out of SP to turn it off.



happened to me before too.  I lay in bed for an hour or two listening to music so that I am not bored, but fall asleep half the time.

----------


## jarrhead

This technique does more harm than good for me.

----------


## AndresLD

> This technique does more harm than good for me.



How many times have you tried it?

----------


## jarrhead

Twice.

tencharacterlimitbreaker

----------


## AndresLD

And why does it hurt you?

----------


## jarrhead

I wake up with back pains from the 20 minutes on the floor and I enter such a deep sleep it's impossible to wake up for school.

----------


## Leviatahon

i had that same problum with the back pain win i tried this.  :Sad:

----------


## jarrhead

Are you an athlete?

----------


## Leviatahon

na i get to rough in them but i used to play soccer, i do weight training now though.

----------


## jarrhead

I play soccer. Trying to see if there was a connectino.

----------


## Leviatahon

ya i played for 4 or 5 years

----------


## jarrhead

anyways im off to sleep./

----------


## Leviatahon

good night  ::D:

----------


## Consulio

Figure I may as well put in my two cents on this.  :tongue2: 
I saw these techniques last night just before bed and decided to try the first one listed. I am new to the concept of lucid dreaming but I did manage to achieve my first(albeit very short lived) LD. Going to try the same thing again tonight to test if it was sheer luck or not.

----------


## AndresLD

I seriously can't understand how laying on the ground for 20 minutes gives you back pains that last all day O.o, is your floor made of concrete or something??

----------


## Motumz

I'm seeing a ton of positive feedback! I am deffinetly going to try this tonight! I'll post my experience tommorrow!  ::D:

----------


## Leviatahon

> I seriously can't understand how laying on the ground for 20 minutes gives you back pains that last all day O.o, is your floor made of concrete or something??



No its carpet but it still hurts and I get dizy when I stand up after laying there for some reason.

----------


## AndresLD

> No its carpet but it still hurts and I get dizy when I stand up after laying there for some reason.



That's weird, well the dizziness is normal because you are probably standing up quickly from a resting position, but the back pains, I gotta try this method and see if I suffer from these back pains too. (not today though, I worked out my lower back today and I'll most likely wake up with a sore back tomorrow anyways)

----------


## Kaylor

Looks like some success has come from this... I'll try the first one out tonight. The second one sounds pretty traditional. I'll post what happened tomorrow!  :smiley:

----------


## hellohihello

Are you guys doing this before bed?

----------


## Leviatahon

Yes, why would we do it when we get up?

----------


## hellohihello

> Yes, why would we do it when we get up?



Because that's normal when you WILD.


still interesting though

----------


## Elem3nt0

> Yes, why would we do it when we get up?



Wait. I did this during a wbtb and succeeded. This could work before sleep?

----------


## hellohihello

> Wait. I did this during a wbtb and succeeded. This could work before sleep?



It might be a lot harder but I think so. Your body isn't really in the "dream" phase of sleep yet, you do have dreams but they aren't nearly as vivid as the ones during REM

----------


## Polilla

Well, I tried method one but fell asleep =\

My sister thought I had fallen out of bed (again).

I'm going to give 1 another shot though-- on the kitchen floor this time.

----------


## Elem3nt0

> It might be a lot harder but I think so. Your body isn't really in the "dream" phase of sleep yet, you do have dreams but they aren't nearly as vivid as the ones during REM



Usually when i try to get into a dream when i first go to sleep instead of a wbtb, it usually results in kind of a dream, but, i duno, like a wireframe game, its hard to explain. VERY hard to get control and it just looks shitty.

----------


## Dylan Tinning

Yer i think ill have to try this with the WBTB tech because last time it did nothing. But then again I'm comfortable on the floor naturally :/

----------


## Motumz

Well I tried method #1. It works all too well unfortunetly. I fell asleep probably 1 minute after I layed in bed. Next time I will try when I am not as tired.

I do remember very vivid dreams. I also remember dreaming about method #2, and talking to someone on how to get it to work. Obvoius dream sign haha, but I didn't go lucid..  :Sad:

----------


## Leviatahon

Well for me it's always been easeier to fall into a wake induced dream then anything else.

----------


## imago

I tried this 1st method a few times on some afternoon naps (well, ~5pm); all times I tried it I could get a suffocating sensation when back on the bed; I think it may be the beginning of a SP, but I still can't manage to control it.  :Sad:

----------


## imago

> I tried this 1st method a few times on some afternoon naps (well, ~5pm); all times I tried it I could get a suffocating sensation when back on the bed; I think it may be the beginning of a SP, but I still can't manage to control it.



BTW, any tips on how to control this feeling?

----------


## FluBB

> BTW, any tips on how to control this feeling?



umm.. i dont know.. during sp ive never experienced anything like that. so ill just tell you what i do during sp.. get ready.. this is going to blow your mind.

relax.

----------


## jarrhead

FluBB said it perfectly.

----------


## AndresLD

> Yes, why would we do it when we get up?



I highly recommend you try it 4 to 6 hours after you go to sleep, so If you go to bed at 12, then set an alarm to wake you up between 4 and 6 a.m. and try it. It's almost impossible to succeed at any kind of WILD when you first go to bed at night.

----------


## Leviatahon

> I highly recommend you try it 4 to 6 hours after you go to sleep, so If you go to bed at 12, then set an alarm to wake you up between 4 and 6 a.m. and try it. It's almost impossible to succeed at any kind of WILD when you first go to bed at night.



ive been doing it when i go to bed since i was 10 or 11. but ill try it

----------


## Elem3nt0

> ive been doing it when i go to bed since i was 10 or 11. but ill try it



Well could you tell us how you do it, or SOMETHING? Cause if you can do that shit, then you are somethin special my friend.

----------


## AndresLD

> ive been doing it when i go to bed since i was 10 or 11. but ill try it



If you have succeeded when you go to bed at night, then you might find it EXTREMELY easy if you do it how I told you.

----------


## Motumz

Hmm, I'll try waking up 5 hours after I goto bed on a free weekend night!  ::D:

----------


## Leviatahon

> Well could you tell us how you do it, or SOMETHING? Cause if you can do that shit, then you are somethin special my friend.



sorry man i dont fully understand it yet myself and i didnt even know what it was untill about 2 weeks ago every one i told thought i was crazy for a long time after i told them that i could do it. and im also a very good day dreamer so that might help but im not sure.

----------


## AndresLD

> Hmm, I'll try waking up 5 hours after I goto bed on a free weekend night!



Good luck  ::D: ! The reason this has a higher probability of working is because at this point you REM cycles are longer and closer together, so you have more chances of entering REM cycle.






> sorry man i dont fully understand it yet myself and i didnt even know what it was untill about 2 weeks ago every one i told thought i was crazy for a long time after i told them that i could do it. and im also a very good day dreamer so that might help but im not sure.



You're not crazy, you're gifted  :wink2: .

----------


## Leviatahon

> You're not crazy, you're gifted .



yes i now realize that im not completely insane o-O

----------


## jarrhead

This thread has just boosted meh confidence.  ::D:

----------


## Leviatahon

> This thread has just boosted meh confidence.



how so          ?

----------


## jarrhead

I do these things when I first go to bed.

----------


## Leviatahon

ya so do i    .

----------


## jarrhead

I had a LD my first night from first going to sleep.

----------


## Leviatahon

> I had a LD my first night from first going to sleep.



your first night of what?

----------


## jarrhead

Attempting to LD/discovering LDing

----------


## Leviatahon

oh protesting

----------


## jarrhead

Well that was a senseless posts. This is not SB, my friend.  ::D:

----------


## Leviatahon

sorry but i was about to die on the game i am playing. or else i would have said more. quietly protesting

----------


## jarrhead

I just went 16-0 on Derail!  ::D:

----------


## Leviatahon

1. 16-0?
2. Derail ?I only know about the movie
quietly protesting

----------


## jarrhead

it's a call of duty MW2 map.. I was out int he middle of the map too.

----------


## Leviatahon

nice ive only played MW2 once it was pretty cool, but the two player sucked.
quietly protesting

----------


## Elem3nt0

Yo i was just trying to take a nap and wild, but it wasnt and i have a question (to get this back on topic to LD).

Should i be sleeping while i nap for like 20 minutes or an hour then wake up and nap again or what? Noody has really fully explained wild napping

----------


## AndresLD

You shouldn't hold a conversation here, unless it's about this topic.
But anyways, you guys should try WBTB, that is, waking up in the middle of the night to attempt these WILD methods, it's great that you guys can achieve this when you go to bed at night, but I'm sure you will be more successful if you do WBTB and attempt WILD

----------


## jarrhead

I'll set my alarm tonight. I go to bed now. 6 hours after.

----------


## AndresLD

> Yo i was just trying to take a nap and wild, but it wasnt and i have a question (to get this back on topic to LD).
> 
> Should i be sleeping while i nap for like 20 minutes or an hour then wake up and nap again or what? Noody has really fully explained wild napping



I have always wondered this too! just plain curiosity though, I can't take naps.
I think you are supposed to take the nap 1 to 4 hours after waking up, so you can WILD right when you go to take the nap, without having to nap, wake up, nap again

----------


## Leviatahon

> You shouldn't hold a conversation here, unless it's about this topic.
> But anyways, you guys should try WBTB, that is, waking up in the middle of the night to attempt these WILD methods, it's great that you guys can achieve this when you go to bed at night, but I'm sure you will be more successful if you do WBTB and attempt WILD



for me its easier to wild then to LD, but im not sure why
(P.S. sorry for the conversation)
quietly protesting

----------


## AndresLD

> for me its easier to wild then to LD, but im not sure why
> (P.S. sorry for the conversation)
> quietly protesting



Don't worry about the conversation.

.... I'm confused by that statement. When you WILD you DO LD, it stands for Wake Initiated Lucid Dream. If you don't have a LD then you didn't WILD

----------


## Elem3nt0

> I have always wondered this too! just plain curiosity though, I can't take naps.
> I think you are supposed to take the nap 1 to 4 hours after waking up, so you can WILD right when you go to take the nap, without having to nap, wake up, nap again



I usually wake up everyday ta like 2-3 PM thats why my napping time is weird lol

----------


## AndresLD

> I usually wake up everyday ta like 2-3 PM thats why my napping time is weird lol



Wake up at 2-3 PM? at what time do you go to bed, and at what time do you nap?

----------


## Leviatahon

> Don't worry about the conversation.
> 
> .... I'm confused by that statement. When you WILD you DO LD, it stands for Wake Initiated Lucid Dream. If you don't have a LD then you didn't WILD



ya i know miss use of words i ment its easier for me to WILD then to have an LD while already being asleep.

----------


## Elem3nt0

> Wake up at 2-3 PM? at what time do you go to bed, and at what time do you nap?



Usually around 3-5 AM is when i go to sleep. So i figure a good time fr me to nap is like 8-9 PM

----------


## AndresLD

> Usually around 3-5 AM is when i go to sleep. So i figure a good time fr me to nap is like 8-9 PM



Maybe you can wake up at 1:30, take a nap at 2:30? Just a suggestion though, I know it sucks to change your sleeping pattern.

----------


## jarrhead

Hey Andres, thanks a lot!

i set my alarm for 3:30 AM (i go to bed at 9:30)

I went to sleep and got HI for the first time.  It was flashing.  I would see my iris and pupil with veins around the iris.  In flashes. Like.. EYE...black...EYE..black...

I tried to make something out of it but snapped out of dreamy and woke up. 
Then I just said "I am dreaming" with each breath. Only got to two..then i started LDing!

This was great. I had control over myself. Somewhat of my environment.  I pulled up a holographic interface to help me with teleportation.  I said "hey, i'm dreaming" and had a HUGE adrenaline rush.  Then i was like "well i'm dreaming.." in my head.  

_Well if I'm dreaming.._ "So you're just a figment of my imagination!" (to a DC. Another adrenaline rush..)  
_Then that means my body is in my bed back at home.._ (I was unable to make this connection. It's like imagining yourself imagining something. It's very difficult. So no adrenaline rush, but I knew it wasn't me.

I flew a banshee. Cast healing spell when it was shot by nutcracker people.. etc. etc.

----------


## Elem3nt0

> Hey Andres, thanks a lot!
> 
> i set my alarm for 3:30 AM (i go to bed at 9:30)
> 
> I went to sleep and got HI for the first time.  It was flashing.  I would see my iris and pupil with veins around the iris.  In flashes. Like.. EYE...black...EYE..black...
> 
> I tried to make something out of it but snapped out of dreamy and woke up. 
> Then I just said "I am dreaming" with each breath. Only got to two..then i started LDing!
> 
> ...



Whoa, that sounds really cool dude. Did you get this with the technique posted?

----------


## jarrhead

No. Ihave already stated this technique does not work for me.  Andres suggested I try it after i've been sleeping for a while and I wanted to thank him.  :smiley:

----------


## AndresLD

> Hey Andres, thanks a lot!
> 
> i set my alarm for 3:30 AM (i go to bed at 9:30)
> 
> I went to sleep and got HI for the first time.  It was flashing.  I would see my iris and pupil with veins around the iris.  In flashes. Like.. EYE...black...EYE..black...
> 
> I tried to make something out of it but snapped out of dreamy and woke up. 
> Then I just said "I am dreaming" with each breath. Only got to two..then i started LDing!
> 
> ...



No problem jarrhead  :tongue2: 
I knew you were going to find this easy. Thats awesome that you rode a banshee!! I have been wanting to explore Pandora since I watched the movie, but right now I'm taking a break from LDing, getting back at it tomorrow though  :wink2:

----------


## jarrhead

Well thanks. That was freakin AWESOME!  ::D: 

I just really hope I don't have SP when my alarm goes off cause I have family and it's at 3:30 AM. I need to shut it off quick before it increasses it's volume too loud. Every beep is louder.

----------


## Leviatahon

> No problem jarrhead 
> I knew you were going to find this easy. Thats awesome that you rode a banshee!! I have been wanting to explore Pandora since I watched the movie, but right now I'm taking a break from LDing, getting back at it tomorrow though



why did you take a break?

----------


## AndresLD

> Well thanks. That was freakin AWESOME! 
> 
> I just really hope I don't have SP when my alarm goes off cause I have family and it's at 3:30 AM. I need to shut it off quick before it increasses it's volume too loud. Every beep is louder.



Haha, thay happened to me once. My cell phone alarm woke me up, and my cellphone was right in front of my face, I tried to reach it with my right hand but for some reason I couldn't, only then I realized I was in SP. Got out of it in 5 seconds though, so didn't wake anyone up.

But I'm glad I was able to help ^^

----------


## jarrhead

:smiley: 

So has anybody done what I did with this technique? I fell asleep in literally two breaths so I don't think I could possibly do this.

----------


## AndresLD

> why did you take a break?



In December I had 6 Ld's in the first 2 weeks. Since then I haven't had another one. Figured out I'm probably trying too hard, so decided to rest for a week. Stopped using WBTB about 6 days ago, so tomorrow I'm officially back into LD'ing  :tongue2:

----------


## Leviatahon

oh cool i hope it works out for ya. and ill have to try that waking up in the middle of the night thing this weekend. (cant tonight got exams tomarrow  :Sad:  )

----------


## jarrhead

> In December I had 6 Ld's in the first 2 weeks. Since then I haven't had another one. Figured out I'm probably trying too hard, so decided to rest for a week. Stopped using WBTB about 6 days ago, so tomorrow I'm officially back into LD'ing



I had five LDs in the first five days. Then one 6 days later, and one four days later (last night.)

Those 6 days were horrible. Probably moreso now that I had such an awesome lucid. I was fully aware, not just in control.

----------


## jarrhead

> oh cool i hope it works out for ya. and ill have to try that waking up in the middle of the night thing this weekend. (cant tonight got exams tomarrow  )



Sniped my post.

What does this matter? It only interrupts literally fifteen secodns of your sleep. less for me.

I have exams tues-friday this week.  I had art this morning (70 questions, three drawing assignments, and a four page essay)  I did not feel the least bit tired.

If you don't do this technique, it won't take time out of your sleep. You'll feel much more awake since you're having that lucid earlier. 

If you do this technique though, then I suggest you wait until exams are over.

I have english tomorrow. The EC class got level 4s (we are graded 1-4. 3 is passing)  So I think I'll ace it. :p

----------


## Leviatahon

> Sniped my post.
> 
> What does this matter? It only interrupts literally fifteen secodns of your sleep. less for me.
> 
> I have exams tues-friday this week.  I had art this morning (70 questions, three drawing assignments, and a four page essay)  I did not feel the least bit tired.
> 
> If you don't do this technique, it won't take time out of your sleep. You'll feel much more awake since you're having that lucid earlier. 
> 
> If you do this technique though, then I suggest you wait until exams are over.
> ...




its not about to little sleep i dont want to get to into the dream and be wokin up by a buzzer cause then i get pissed and am no fun during the day. and i dont want to fall into SP sence i alredy have a hard enough time getting up in the morning.

----------


## Elem3nt0

> its not about to little sleep i dont want to get to into the dream and be wokin up by a buzzer cause then i get pissed and am no fun during the day. and i dont want to fall into SP sence i alredy have a hard enough time getting up in the morning.



What are you talking about lol. You have sleep paralysis every single night.

----------


## Leviatahon

> What are you talking about lol. You have sleep paralysis every single night.



no, i dont everynight. just most.
i cant even sleep every night!

----------


## Elem3nt0

> no, i dont everynight. just most.



No man, EVERY night, you just dont know it. If you didnt you would be faliling your arms and acting out your dreams in your sleep.

----------


## jarrhead

You do.

Elemento, he's talkinga bout still having SP when you wake up.

----------


## jarrhead

> No man, EVERY night, you just dont know it. If you didnt you would be faliling your arms and acting out your dreams in your sleep.



Sniped me again.  ::sniper:: 

Actually, I punched myself in the face (ouch!) cause I didn't have SP once.

----------


## Leviatahon

> No man, EVERY night, you just dont know it. If you didnt you would be faliling your arms and acting out your dreams in your sleep.



i have done this before, it lead to my parents thinking i was crazy and busted wall.

----------


## Elem3nt0

> i have done this before, it lead to my parents thinking i was crazy and busted wall.



Haha holy crap. I do NOT wanna ever sleep in the same bed as you lol

----------


## Leviatahon

> Haha holy crap. I do NOT wanna ever sleep in the same bed as you lol



 ::lol::  i hope you dont eathier. and thats only one time  ::lol:: .

----------


## Awakening

Every gift have it's curses  :tongue2: .

@topic
gonna try the first technique today.

----------


## jarrhead

Sounds genius, but im a quick sleeper.  ::D:

----------


## Hidden

> No man, EVERY night, you just dont know it. If you didnt you would be faliling your arms and acting out your dreams in your sleep.



Actually, SP is only when you're conscious.  It's called REM atonia when you're paralyzed but unaware of it.

----------


## Elem3nt0

Really? Oh, well my bad then

----------


## HighOnFire

very nice technique, almost got me to successfully WILD, would have had it, had i not had to wake myself up due to being extremely over heated. I'm actually going to do this each and every time i attempt a WILD. thank you

----------


## tommo

I think the first technique sound plausible.  I'm gonna try it with WBTB tomorrow morning.  I'll just lie in my bed on my side for 15-20 minutes trying not to fall asleep, then change to lying on my back and try to WILD.  I'll report back if it works.

----------


## hisnameistyler

The first method oddly makes sense.

----------


## speedoman

Ive never had a lucid dream before. I have like 2 months trying but i know im gonna have one pretty soon. Im  so exited to try out method 1 tonight!! ::banana:: 
Good luck to everyone!!

----------


## CLG

Tried method 1 and I was unsuccessful. Don't let this be discouraging to you if you read this post. It may work wonders for you. It didn't work for me.

----------


## SammyTusturize

WILDs are when you make yourself wake up at a certain time, which will keep your brain up while your body falls back asleep. Method 2 is just making your body fall asleep. WILDs are only WILDs if they have that specific process done. (not method 2)

----------


## SammyTusturize

That is similar to what happened to me last night. I was trying to visualize to get myself asleep. (It's something my psychic friend taught me. Relax, imagine seeing something you hate, and then imagine getting rid of it. Then, think of stuff like flying. My advice towards that... While you're getting rid of whatever and then flying in your visualization, think of the feelings, like the wind.) I was trying to get to sleep, but I kept getting over-heated, but I didn't want to sleep completely out of the covers because I get scared and it makes me feel unprotected.  :Sad:

----------


## Robot_Butler

The first method seems like it would work well to fall asleep, in general.  I do something similar every time I go to sleep.  I begin by lying on my back, an uncomfortable position that is not my normal sleeping position.  I then roll onto my side (my normal sleeping position) to fall asleep.  I do this same routine in my WILDs.  I start on my back, run through some relaxation and dreaming meditations, then roll onto my side to make it easy to transition to the dream.

The second method sounds bogus.  I've never bought into the "trick your body" kind of WILDs.  They just plain don't work and don't make sense logically.

----------


## mcwillis

> I tried the first one tonight, but I was so relieved to get into my warm, soft bed that I fell into sleep instantly without caring about WILDing



In that case use the rhythm napping timer from the saltcube website.  I Had a LD first time I used the timer.

----------


## Jamal

First method: Awesome I'm going to try it! Second method: rip off of countless tutorials  ::D:

----------


## Jamal

> The first method seems like it would work well to fall asleep, in general.  I do something similar every time I go to sleep.  I begin by lying on my back, an uncomfortable position that is not my normal sleeping position.  I then roll onto my side (my normal sleeping position) to fall asleep.  I do this same routine in my WILDs.  I start on my back, run through some relaxation and dreaming meditations, then roll onto my side to make it easy to transition to the dream.
> 
> The second method sounds bogus.  I've never bought into the "trick your body" kind of WILDs.  They just plain don't work and don't make sense logically.



I have had success with trick your body methods many times! Only during naps at around 4:00pm-6:00pm. My fastest SP was probably only a couple of minutes via Jeff's tutorial. I guess it varies... But don't say they don't work or make sense... They do work.

----------


## kingofhypocrites

> First method: Awesome I'm going to try it! Second method: rip off of countless tutorials



Actually the first method is a rip-off too. It's from the lucidology (saltcube) videos. The videos are good by the way, but I have yet to try this technique.

----------


## Sylph

10-15 min and 5-20 sec?
Really? I can lay like that for at least 2 hours...

----------


## Robot_Butler

> I have had success with trick your body methods many times! Only during naps at around 4:00pm-6:00pm. My fastest SP was probably only a couple of minutes via Jeff's tutorial. I guess it varies... But don't say they don't work or make sense... They do work.



I should rephrase that.  I know they work for some people.  I just don't believe they work for the reasons claimed.  Lying still and falling asleep while maintaining a focus on _anything_ has the potential to give you a lucid dream.  The idea that you can _force_ your body into REM sleep simply by not moving, however, is silly.

----------


## kingofhypocrites

> 10-15 min and 5-20 sec?
> Really? I can lay like that for at least 2 hours...



I can too. I think it works better for people who fall asleep very easily. Also not being relaxed enough can cause this.

----------


## Sylph

> I can too. I think it works better for people who fall asleep very easily. Also not being relaxed enough can cause this.



Actually, I was thinking of the disconfort. It seems like an awfull short time to be in pain just from lying on your back, no matter how still or how hard the floor. I guess I'm (we're) weird that way.  :smiley:

----------


## coopercrue

I have has 7 wilds using method 1. method 2 was only succesful for a blurry, and unstable dild. Also I got this info from an old and un popular book called "Lucid Dreaming and how it Works" which was written in 1983. It's good book, if you can find it, you should read it.

----------


## Squaddle

> I have has 7 wilds using method 1. method 2 was only succesful for a blurry, and unstable dild. Also I got this info from an old and un popular book called "Lucid Dreaming and how it Works" which was written in 1983. It's good book, if you can find it, you should read it.




That's an understatement for Method 2... there are some people in this world who ditch the bed and sleep on the floor

----------


## sora12

This technique sounds like it might work. I'm going to try it tonight during WBTB.

----------


## coopercrue

I just found out that method 2 will never work. Edited.

----------


## Lahzo

I've never had a lucid dream, but the most vivid and realistic dreams I've had are on the floor. It's so uncomfortable that it keeps me on the verge of awareness. I think this could work.  :smiley:

----------


## Dylan Tinning

Yer with method 1, i dunno if I'm the only 1 out there but i don't find sleeping on the ground uncomfortable all that much? i can sleep pretty much anywhere :/

----------


## Hidden

> Yer with method 1, i dunno if I'm the only 1 out there but i don't find sleeping on the ground uncomfortable all that much? i can sleep pretty much anywhere :/



I can also sleep pretty much anywhere, but if given a choice between the ground and a bed, I'd definitely go for the bed.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Onforty

I tryed last night, i went into bed, had a little burst of SP, but it weared off again, it was like i felt i was very warm or something, and i had some dream i woke up from, cant remember anything, woke up and forgot to write down > :tongue2:

----------


## Albion

You didn't discover this, you got this shit from Lucidology 101 or something.

Fucking fraud.

----------


## SupremeUltimateSuperMega

wow amazing thread im going to try this later tonight i hope  to have success with this sleep praralisis seems intense

----------


## ruba

So with the first method you don't have to enter SP consciously?

----------


## luciddreamer000

The second method interests me more. I always have this desperate urge to roll over in a comfortable position and go to sleep. Ignoring this urge will be interesting. I want to try it out and see what happens. Thanks for the post.

----------


## ruba

Well, isn't the second method just WILDing?
Thanks anyway, since I know about the "Change-Position-urge  I can feel when SP is coming  :smiley:

----------


## Hidden

> So with the first method you don't have to enter SP consciously?



By definition, you have to be conscious for the transition between being awake and being asleep for it to be classified as a WILD.  So assuming you're going for WILD, then yes, but you might get a spontaneous DILD just by having lucid dreaming be the last thing on your mind before you fall asleep.

----------


## Morkov

This sounds like a very interesting method!  I will try it tonight and if it works, it'll be the first WILD I have.

----------


## Smuds

I haven't quite read the whole thread (err..  five posts?) so this may have already been mentioned.  I'm just wondering...

For method one do you have to enter sleep Paralysis?  Like go through the whole abnormal breathing and crap.  If you do do you do with the knowledge of doing it?  Or are you already asleep by then?

I only ask this because...  To put it in the simplest form.
Sleep paralysis would scare the living hell out of me if I were to enter it  ::holycrap::

----------


## johoiada

ok im confused i tried the first method i layed there for about 45 minutes i was on my back and yet there was a bit of an urge to roll over but it never got to the point of being unbearable im realy pissed off right now please help i want to WILD Realy bad

----------


## Hidden

> I haven't quite read the whole thread (err..  five posts?) so this may have already been mentioned.  I'm just wondering...
> 
> For method one do you have to enter sleep Paralysis?  Like go through the whole abnormal breathing and crap.  If you do do you do with the knowledge of doing it?  Or are you already asleep by then?
> 
> I only ask this because...  To put it in the simplest form.
> Sleep paralysis would scare the living hell out of me if I were to enter it



Depends on the person.  Some people get hardly any hallucinations during SP, while others get a lot.  Remember that SP is completely natural and can't hurt you, so there's nothing to be afraid of.  Like many things related to dreaming, what happens depends on your expectations.  If you think SP is going to be scary, it's more likely that your mind will make it so than if you thought that it's going to be an awesome experience.





> ok im confused i tried the first method i layed there for about 45 minutes i was on my back and yet there was a bit of an urge to roll over but it never got to the point of being unbearable im realy pissed off right now please help i want to WILD Realy bad



I'm hardly an expert of WILD, but practice and patience.  Keep trying and seeing what works for you and what doesn't until you get it.  :Shades wink:

----------


## Madbagel

During sleep paralysis when it feels as if someone is laying on top of you and it's hard to breath, is it _actually_ hard to breath, or do you just feel as if it is, but you're really breathing fine.

----------


## Hidden

I believe you're actually breathing fine.  Some people feel like they're being suffocated during SP but they aren't actually, so I'm guessing the same would apply to having difficulty breathing.

----------


## jarrhead

> I believe you're actually breathing fine.  Some people feel like they're being suffocated during SP but they aren't actually, so I'm guessing the same would apply to having difficulty breathing.



difficulty breathing period?

I believe in SP it is just a hallucination, as is everything.  Cause it happens almost every time in SP, and we enter SP every night. THat said, we would definitely wake up if we were suffocating. I don't think the same hallucinations occur when asleep.

For other things, such as asthma or whatever, it actually is difficult to breath.

----------


## Hidden

> difficulty breathing period?
> 
> I believe in SP it is just a hallucination, as is everything.  Cause it happens almost every time in SP, and we enter SP every night. THat said, we would definitely wake up if we were suffocating. I don't think the same hallucinations occur when asleep.
> 
> For other things, such as asthma or whatever, it actually is difficult to breath.



The question was about difficulty breathing during SP, so that's what I answered for.

----------


## snoozer

Attempting this the moment i turn off my laptop, I will post results in about 10 hours.

----------


## snoozer

No luck. The floor was not uncomfortable enough to make lying on the ground unpleasant.

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

> No luck. The floor was not uncomfortable enough to make lying on the ground unpleasant.



Same here, lol. I was having a nice nap on the floor  ::lol::

----------


## mkingsley

That first method seems genious. I'm one of those guy who can begin sleep paralysis but can never finish the process. I've gotten as far as hearing all the trippy sound hallucinations and hearing my heartbeat increase to ridiculous speeds, but never induced lucidity from that state. That method seems like it would just speed up the process. Ill post my results as soon as I get them.

----------


## Dylan Tinning

Yer first method is only good if you find laying on the floor really uncomfortable, otherwise your just wasting your time :/ but if u do find it uncomfortable then go ahead i believe this would work!

----------


## atkins513

I have saw both of these methods from lucidology 101, which is a great course by the way... there are really a lot of great techniques... This morning I tried this method #1 for the first time to see if it worked.. I laid on the kitchen linoleum floor for 5 minutes, pretty uncomfortable.. then i went and laid down in the bed.. after about 5 minutes or so my legs started getting heavy.. my body became heavy, my chest became tight, as I started to slip into SP.. I really couldn't quite get myself to phase out into an LD though it seemed, but I felt SP strongly.. dancing colors in my eyes, lead blanket effect, all of it.. next thing I know I am dreaming... i woke up to the timer, and realized I had been dreaming.. I was able to then go back into the same dream consciously and knew I was dreaming.. I had very limited control though.. however I was able to spawn a few things... and knew fully I was dreaming.. from my memory it wasn't very vibrant, but that's just my memory of the dream.. it may have been.. But I was surprised at how fast my body went into SP using the method.. that part was pretty interesting.. If you haven't tried this method, i suggest giving it a shot...

----------


## saltysalad

I tried method 2 but i didn't get the urge to roll over. I was lying down for about 40 minutes then i started to feel wierd and my body swallowed by it's self and then took a fast long inhalation, but after a while i fell asleep.

----------


## atkins513

Why would you change your breathing as your body started to show signs of transition? The long fast inhalation you took likely nixed your chances of follow through.. changing your breathing pattern is the single largest mistake you can make.

----------


## saltysalad

> Why would you change your breathing as your body started to show signs of transition? The long fast inhalation you took likely nixed your chances of follow through.. changing your breathing pattern is the single largest mistake you can make.



My body did it on it's own. I was getting this feeling that my mind was getting tugged, it was as if i was about to lose conchesness. And this kept happening till i fel asleep.
Also my heart was beating rapidly.

----------


## Dylan Tinning

> This morning I tried this method #1 for the first time to see if it worked.. I laid on the kitchen linoleum floor for 5 minutes, pretty uncomfortable..



It worked for you and you only laid on the floor for 5 mins? Oh well congrats  ::D:  im begining to think im one of those people who don't go through SP??? Oh i don't know  :tongue2:

----------


## Bobblehat

I haven't experimented with this technique myself yet, but if people are finding that lying on the floor isn't uncomfortable enough then surely there can't be any harm in adopting a bodily position that's a little more uncomfortable? Maybe crossing your legs or something?

As a side note, the other day I made a WILD attempt with my head pushed against the headboard of the bed. I didn't realise I was in that position until it started to get uncomfortable. Maybe that?

----------


## Ashouren

Gonna try having my first LD with the way #1.

Does SP or LD get less chances of happening if I listen to music while I'm lying on the floor/bed?

----------


## atkins513

When you start to get into deep SP, sometimes you will feel your breathing change slight, or seem like it changes, from here, dont do anything to change your breathing pattern, and as for losing consciousness... to me, the transition into Lucid dreaming feels exactly like that... for just a moment.. and then i find myself in the waking state of LD. But good job on getting so close.. keep trying, your almost there!

ya, when you are trying to make the body uncomfortable, the more uncomfortable you make the process, the better... cross your legs, hang upside down lol, whatever makes the body very uncomfortable.. but when you get into your bed, make sure its 1000 times more comfortable. the larger this change, the faster your body will start SP.

----------


## atkins513

> My body did it on it's own. I was getting this feeling that my mind was getting tugged, it was as if i was about to lose conchesness. And this kept happening till i fel asleep.
> Also my heart was beating rapidly.



The above statement was partly for you...

----------


## saltysalad

> When you start to get into deep SP, sometimes you will feel your breathing change slight, or seem like it changes, from here, dont do anything to change your breathing pattern, and as for losing consciousness... to me, the transition into Lucid dreaming feels exactly like that... for just a moment.. and then i find myself in the waking state of LD. But good job on getting so close.. keep trying, your almost there!
> 
> ya, when you are trying to make the body uncomfortable, the more uncomfortable you make the process, the better... cross your legs, hang upside down lol, whatever makes the body very uncomfortable.. but when you get into your bed, make sure its 1000 times more comfortable. the larger this change, the faster your body will start SP.



Also when i try to WILD now somthing different happens, it's a strange feeling kind of like i'm out of my body and now i'm looking down at my self at a backwards angle and it feels like my arms have turned the other way round. Then i start to feel like my whole body is very light (except for my head) and the weight of the cover on my chest feels 5x heavier. i'm not sure if it's SP but i could still move i didn't get any HI cos it happend quite early on, but i did this during the day not at night.

Any way i'm gonna keep practicing, Thx for the help  :smiley:

----------


## dilando

I also know another way to attain SP fast. The problem is, that that main part of it takes lots of time.
First parts is exercise. All you have to do is train hard. I trained for 2-3 hours, push-ups, weight lifting and other stuff. I know, 2-3 hours is a lot, but if you have any other way to tire out your body(just body) faster, then go ahead.
Second part, and last, is to just go to bed, any position that is comfortable for you. And of course, you have to stay awake.

I tried it couple of times, and for me it worked amazing. Less than 5 minutes and I had SP. Once I even had it 3 times.
But I did it long ago, then I somehow stopped and forgot to continue.

hmm.....I think, that it should even work if you train for 20 minutes.

----------


## brettWp

> _and now i'm looking down at my self at a backwards angle and it feels like my arms have turned the other way round._



I get that EXACT feeling. It feels like my arms are rotated backwards and twisted. And they feel numb. I also get a weirder point of view, like I'm looking down at myself with a fish eye lens or something...so strange  :smiley:

----------


## WanderingMind

I sort of tried this last night. I wasn't sure if I did it right though.
I laid down twice. Once for about five minutes with my back arching machine at the highest setting (Which can be uncomfortable after awhile), and my legs crossed.

Then I shut the lights out in my kitchen, and laid down on the linoleum for about 10 minutes. I didn't go right to bed, but the bed did feel a bit more comfy. I'm considering trying it tonight.

I'm just not sure though. Am I suppose to fake sleeping by closing my eyes or keep them open? And am I laying correctly? I lay like I'm trying to Astral Project i.e. On back with hands to my sides. 

I do intend to use it for WILD/MILD. Last night I was just seeing if I can induce SP that is sensible and quick. I don't get a lot of REM sleep (I did have an odd dream, but it wasn't lucid), but A sensible SP into a dream gives me some very restorative sleep.

----------


## Fuentesico

Dang... I never felt that "Urge" to roll over in bed.
Although I must say, I fell asleep rather quickly, so this may be the cure for sleepless nights!

----------


## martango

:/ I'm pretty sure this has been taken from Lucidology 101 (Nicholas Newport)...
YouTube - LucidDreamTricks's Channel <--that's the video. with method 1 AND 2 in it. This video came out before this thread, I'm 100% sure...

----------


## SamFl

Yeah, those methods are from Nicholas Newport's lucidology101. While I am not saying the methods do not work for everyone, he is a conman who just made all that stuff up to get people to buy the "lucidology102." Here is the thread mariano was talking about that brings this fraud to light. Stop Drop and Roll. Why Lucidology and Nicholas Newport are creating misinformation.

----------


## matthew123

gonna try this tonight i hope i can have my first WILD thingy SP LD thing

----------


## WarBenifit156

Lol, I saw a tutorial for the first method on Youtube.

----------


## WarBenifit156

I just tried the first method and I almost did a WILD on the floor. It didn't really feel uncomfortable. I'll just stick with DILD's.

----------


## macrylinda1

> As I said, entering SP while concious can be scary, Now that sensation that someone was on top of you, That is called the lead blanket effect, it feels that somone/something is pushing down on your chest, making it extremely hard to breathe. It is different for every person, on how fast you go into SP for some, it happens very quickly, for some it can't happen. Anyways, it feels like someone is on top of you, because you can't breathe that well, and your bones are pressuring against you.



I think it would be best if you go to sleep normally first and then wake up after 4-5-6 hours and lay on the ground. That way you'll have a higher change of entering REM sleep instead of non-REM.

----------


## Puffin

Aren't these taken directly from a Lucidology 101 video? 

I tried the two techniques last night and they didn't work for me.
The urge to roll over with number one just didn't happen even after an hour for some reason, and number two just made me more tired and unable to fall asleep.

----------


## zhineTech

i layed on the floor for 10 minutes last night, while doing a few stretches, got into bed, and listened to the hemi-sync 2nd file.

they go through a counting technique. the last thing i recall is 3, heh.

i will try this again w/ a more lengthy WBTB attempt.

----------


## Shadowmilo

Yeha, i too have watched this youtube video, but lucidology is a load of crap, there is far better tutorials on here then what that man has come up with, he is just trying to make money out of all his hard worked failed research.

----------


## mcwillis

> Yeha, i too have watched this youtube video, but lucidology is a load of crap, there is far better tutorials on here then what that man has come up with, he is just trying to make money out of all his hard worked failed research.



Actually his paid course for V-WILD's enabled me to have a WILD sat in my archair in the middle of the afternoon practicing generating memory impressions using the combined techniques of the shifted blackboard, computer menu visualisation and stimulus spikes.  It is really beginning to annoy me the increasing number of people here who have opinions on something they haven't investigated.

----------


## mcwillis

> The urge to roll over with number one just didn't happen even after an hour for some reason.



The whole point of the laying on a hard floor for ten minutes is designed to help you to get to sleep faster not to induce the roll over signal.  I sometimes find it really hard to get back to sleep with WBTB.  Took over an hour this morning when it usually takes 45 minutes which is just perfect.  I have only done the floor laying trick once and I really found it made me so grateful to be in bed and helped me to go to sleep a lot more quickly than usual but I don't like doing it as it is really uncomfortable !!

----------


## Shadowmilo

> Actually his paid course for V-WILD's enabled me to have a WILD sat in my archair in the middle of the afternoon practicing generating memory impressions using the combined techniques of the shifted blackboard, computer menu visualisation and stimulus spikes.  It is really beginning to annoy me the increasing number of people here who have opinions on something they haven't investigated.



Lol, i too paid for lucidology 102, and i found it didnt help me at all, but there are 3 tutorials on this website made by members that did allow me too. I have investigated and tried it thank you, and its a load of shit, so many conflicting things that dont work

----------


## Raspberry

For those who don't find the floor as uncomfortable, surely you could put something under your back (I dunno... a book? A shoe? *thinks of random objects* to make it more uncomfortable?). The point of this is not getting into SP on the floor, but to make your body grateful to be in a nice comfortable bed, so you really relax, and get into SP from there. 

But then again I don't know if it works for me, but I plan on trying it during a WBTB tonight  :smiley:  

And it does look copied from Lucidology101, which I have mixed views on whether is legit or not. I'm very gullible so I'm just kind of observing the discussions. The floor thing does make sense (to me at least) but I'm not sure about the other stuff.

----------


## mcwillis

> Lol, i too paid for lucidology 102, and i found it didnt help me at all, but there are 3 tutorials on this website made by members that did allow me too. I have investigated and tried it thank you, and its a load of shit, so many conflicting things that dont work



It sounded like you hadn't studied it.  The techniques don't conflict at all.  You clearly misunderstood something and performed the techniques incorrectly.  They are not shit,  I have found them to be highly effective.  Stabilising memory impressions is the hardest part, once you have locked onto one and stabilised you've got a lucid in the bag just like he says, and can be done in a short space of time  :smiley:

----------


## mcwillis

> And it does look copied from Lucidology101, which I have mixed views on whether is legit or not.



I got a nice easy lucid the first time I used his timer method (video no. 7) so he is not a charlatan  :smiley:

----------


## atkins513

wow really.. this is why i created ( A ) topic to discuss lucidology. So now we are discussing it in 3 forum threads? lmao... and apparently defending it in 3 forum threads.. wow.. I love to see how so many (NOT ALL OF YOU) with very little experience makes derogatory statements against methods they have no experience with about a topic they have just now barely experienced. I do understand how so many people could already be pro's within a few weeks or maybe a month.. I ask your forgiveness in my ignorance, I am nothing to you and your levels of advancements above me and everyone else here... may you bless me with your kindness and wisdom in the future... i bow to you gods of lucidity.  :Oh noes:

----------


## Shadowmilo

> wow really.. this is why i created ( A ) topic to discuss lucidology. So now we are discussing it in 3 forum threads? lmao... and apparently defending it in 3 forum threads.. wow.. I love to see how so many (NOT ALL OF YOU) with very little experience makes derogatory statements against methods they have no experience with about a topic they have just now barely experienced. I do understand how so many people could already be pro's within a few weeks or maybe a month.. I ask your forgiveness in my ignorance, I am nothing to you and your levels of advancements above me and everyone else here... may you bless me with your kindness and wisdom in the future... i bow to you gods of lucidity.



Lololololol, ive had experience with them, and im jsut angry it didnt work for me, thats why ive only had about 25 lucids, its methods didnt work for me, like it didnt for alot of other people i know of  :tongue2:

----------


## atkins513

lol ya i know.. not all methods work for everyone.. i was in a pissy mood i guess and frustrated at the saem time.. but here is an idea.. I have started a topic about all the methods of lucidology and even posted all the video series so you can see for yourself.. please check it out below and feel free to continue discussion there too  :smiley: 

*http://www.dreamviews.com/f45/lucido...e-here-109585/*

----------


## onyxfyre

Nice, you watched Nick newport. That idiot doesnt know anything about lucid dreaming, he just gives you a whole bunch of fake scientific bullshit that will make you buy his products. sorry, but laying on the floor doesnt do anything.

----------


## atkins513

> Nice, you watched Nick newport. That idiot doesnt know anything about lucid dreaming, he just gives you a whole bunch of fake scientific bullshit that will make you buy his products. sorry, but laying on the floor doesnt do anything.



I have at least 60 Lucids that says he does. All can be attributed to his techniques alone. One other thing, your the one who sounds like an idiot when you come onto a thread without reading the entire thread and claiming something you obviously know nothing about. Had you read it, you might notice the numerous posts where many many people had great results using that method.

----------


## Tripoli

So has anyone tried the first method. If so does it work well. Also does it work with no pre sleep?

----------


## atkins513

> So has anyone tried the first method. If so does it work well. Also does it work with no pre sleep?



Yes I have used the first method several times. It works but it doesn't change your body's natural rem cycles. If you have been awake all day and you try the 1st method, you are likely to fall asleep really quickly. If you have had 5-6 hours of sleep and use it with wake back to bed, you should feel sleep paralysis hit very quickly. It does in my case. Give it a try and let us know how it goes. If you are interested in these methods, you can watch the video's that explain this one and many others in great detail at the link below.


http://www.dreamviews.com/f45/lucido...e-here-109585/

----------


## Tripoli

I guess I'll try it right now actually.

----------


## atkins513

its not likely to work for sleep paralysis without sleeping first... but we'll see

----------


## Schlachtfeld

The floor method looks interesting. I've never properly induced SP (though I've woke up in it twice) and its because I usually fall asleep because I'm laying there for such a long time. Perhaps this will yield good results for me...
My bedroom floor is hard wood, so that's a plus. 
I really just want to induce SP! I'll get to an LD from there, I just want the SP XD

----------


## lucidpony123

I think I might try the floor method tonight. So basically, I wake up during my REM stage, lay on the floor for 10-15 minutes (while closing my eyes, or no?) then get back into bed and fall asleep. Or do I try and induce SP by using a normal WILD method? I was thinking you just fall asleep like normal, but you end up hitting SP on the way there. Am I right?

----------


## atkins513

You lay on an uncomfortable floor for 15 minutes on your back probably is best. It should be very uncomfortable. Then you get into bed and do your normal wilding technique. Try to stay awake while waiting for sleep paralysis. My best bet would be that while you are laying on the floor, keep your eyes closed to keep from waking up too much.. that way the SP should come faster.

----------


## army0193

I try method one tonight. If it doesn't work Im going to MILD in the middle of the night. That way I have two chances of having a LD in one night. Going to try a WILD. Wish me luck lol.  :wink2:

----------


## eiramleira

This almost worked for me. I tried it after about 6 hours of sleep and then I layed on a Harry Potter book and some shoes (to make it extra uncomfortable) for about 10 minutes. I went back into bed and went into SP almost instantly except then my eyes went absolutely crazy twitching/fluttering and wouldn't stop. I tried to wait it out but it was too darn uncomfortable so I moved and then couldn't fall asleep until 2 hours later -_- 

I'm going to try again tonight.

----------


## army0193

lol I totally forgot I was going to do this. Im doing it tonight since the other technique Im doing gives you so many FA a night but you need to set an alarm every ten minutes so it drains me out in the morning. 
http://www.dreamviews.com/f49/ifatal...-faild-107419/

----------


## Erii

Trying this tonight!!!!
I will set an alarm for about 5 hours after I've been sleeping.
I will post results tomorrow  ::D: 

has this worked for any of you guys on your first try? I'm so excited to try this out tonight  ::D:  I'm going to do the first method, I have a bunk bed, (I got a free alarm clock app on my ipod for this, so I will plug in headphones I guess) but since I have a bunk bed, will that disrupt me? I have to climb down, lay on the floor for 10 minutes, then climb back up and lay down. Is that too much movement? I have a bottom bunk though, it is a futon that can go into a bed (I usually just keep it as a futon) except it is extremely uncomfortable.
Should I go to bed on futon, then lay on floor, then go to top bunk? I don't want to wake myself up too much by moving...
someone please help!

----------


## army0193

Ugh I forgot to do this *AGAIN* . I'm going to have to write it down or something so I can remember lol. Im going to try the first method and im really excited  ::D:  I think this will work for me because when I lay on the floor I get really uncomfortable but I also get tired. I hope that I dont get so tired that I fall asleep though. That would be kinda funny  ::lol::

----------


## eiramleira

> has this worked for any of you guys on your first try? I'm so excited to try this out tonight  I'm going to do the first method, I have a bunk bed, (I got a free alarm clock app on my ipod for this, so I will plug in headphones I guess) but since I have a bunk bed, will that disrupt me? I have to climb down, lay on the floor for 10 minutes, then climb back up and lay down. Is that too much movement? I have a bottom bunk though, it is a futon that can go into a bed (I usually just keep it as a futon) except it is extremely uncomfortable.
> Should I go to bed on futon, then lay on floor, then go to top bunk? I don't want to wake myself up too much by moving...
> someone please help!



I can't say for certain since it didn't compleatly work for me (read my other post above), but I have a lofted bed and climbing up/down seemed to not affect my ability to enter SP. I did this method again this morning and once again was eaisly able to enter SP but I couldn't really stay in it and move forward to an LD. Maybe it does have some affect though, so tell me how it goes for you.

----------


## Erii

> I can't say for certain since it didn't compleatly work for me (read my other post above), but I have a lofted bed and climbing up/down seemed to not affect my ability to enter SP. I did this method again this morning and once again was eaisly able to enter SP but I couldn't really stay in it and move forward to an LD. Maybe it does have some affect though, so tell me how it goes for you.



okay definitely  :smiley:  and I know what you mean with the eye fluttering, it's happened to me multiple times. Maybe I'll sleep on the bottom bunk so I will already be uncomfortable so going in a normal bed is even better. So once you lay back down in bed, you enter SP...then how would enter a dream? do  you get HH and vibrations etc?

----------


## Klikko

This actually sounds pretty logical to me, I will try this at my first opportunity, and return with my review  :smiley:

----------


## Raspberry

I get quite a lot of eye fluttering when I'm trying WILDs. I think it's best to make sure the room is as dark as possible and just try not to focus on it  :smiley:

----------


## army0193

I tried this last night but I was so tired I didnt feel like lying down on the floor. I lied down for 3minutes and went in my bed. I tried to WILD but after 30 minutes I quit and went to bed. I'm going to try this tonight the right way.  ::D:

----------


## lucidpony123

Can this work during a nap since WILDs can be achieved during a nap? If so, I want to try right now :smiley:

----------


## Smh61400

Might as well try it.

----------


## fiREiRon

> Last night I discovered an easy way to attain lucidity and sleep paralysis fast. Now this may sound silly, but lay on the ground on the side of your bed on your back with your arms on your side. After about 10-15 minutes, your body will become so uncomfortable that it almost urges you to get back on your bed, when it is so unpleasent that you can't stand it anymore, get back on your bed. The body will be so relieved that it will grab the chance to fall into a deep sleep in about 5 minutes. After you fall asleep you will start the LDing.
> 
> METHOD 2. Lay on your bed on your back with your arms on your side. DO NOT go to sleep, remain conciousness. After a while your mind will question "Is the body ready to go to sleep?" to confirm that the body is still awake, it will urge you to roll over to another position. IT IS VERY IMPORTANT THAT YOU IGNORE THE URGE. The urge becomes excrutiatingly painful, IGNORE THE URGE! After about 5-20 seconds of pain, your mind will confirm that the body is asleep, and enter sleep paralysis. When awake and experiencing sleep paralysis, it can be scary. It will feel like you can not breathe. If you do not want to continue, change your breathing pattern into deep, long breaths. The mind will notice that the body is awake and it will wake up altogether, If you would like to continue in sleep paralysis, just sit there for about 5-10 seconds. The body will enter the Lucid Dreaming state. I hope I helped, and happy LDing.




In method 2, about how long did it take to get to the pain part?

----------


## Mrsf0011

> Last night I discovered an easy way to attain lucidity and sleep paralysis fast. Now this may sound silly, but lay on the ground on the side of your bed on your back with your arms on your side. After about 10-15 minutes, your body will become so uncomfortable that it almost urges you to get back on your bed, when it is so unpleasent that you can't stand it anymore, get back on your bed. The body will be so relieved that it will grab the chance to fall into a deep sleep in about 5 minutes. After you fall asleep you will start the LDing.
> 
> METHOD 2. Lay on your bed on your back with your arms on your side. DO NOT go to sleep, remain conciousness. After a while your mind will question "Is the body ready to go to sleep?" to confirm that the body is still awake, it will urge you to roll over to another position. IT IS VERY IMPORTANT THAT YOU IGNORE THE URGE. The urge becomes excrutiatingly painful, IGNORE THE URGE! After about 5-20 seconds of pain, your mind will confirm that the body is asleep, and enter sleep paralysis. When awake and experiencing sleep paralysis, it can be scary. It will feel like you can not breathe. If you do not want to continue, change your breathing pattern into deep, long breaths. The mind will notice that the body is awake and it will wake up altogether, If you would like to continue in sleep paralysis, just sit there for about 5-10 seconds. The body will enter the Lucid Dreaming state. I hope I helped, and happy LDing.



what i really want to know is how you enter a LD while SP

do you just imagine dream scape?

----------


## iFatal

Hmm.

This sounds like something Nick Newport said in one of his videos on YouTube...

----------


## Smh61400

I don't care if it's from Newport, if it works, it works. I dislike Newport's videos because there so darn complicated when their explaining something simple. At least this is simple tutorial with ZERO useless graphs that I can't possibly understand.

----------


## narusama9965

> I did this last night nice post, but the problem i had was this, sp happend so fast that i was kind of not fully aware but in a way i was.  When i was in sp, i had the cover completely covered me and i think i was dreaming, because something was different, i'm not sure, but i thought someone was on top of me when i was in sp, but i pull the blanket from over my face particially and there was no one there, and i was still in sp!  That was the amazing part for me, but i was so afraid when i thought that someone was on top of me that i fought the sp and i got out of sp, that messed everything up for me and i could of possibly had entered into a dream.  Except for the fact, if i was dreaming, i was dreaming that i was still in bed and everything looked so real, i  just don't know how i got into sp so fast wow!  I haven't gotten into sp in about a month or so ago, and the last time i got in sp what happend was, i was dreaming that i was in my room and i was floating toward the ceiling.  When you're in sp, why does it feel like someone's laying on top of you when you know noone is really there?  The old hag thing.



What I just read about the last time you went into Sleep Paralysis and you were dreaming that you were in your room floating towards the ceiling. That wasn't a dream. You were having an Out-of-Body experience. Just don't do that too often because it can become quite difficult to return to your body. But it is quite amazing you had that experience.

----------


## Him

> What I just read about the last time you went into Sleep Paralysis and you were dreaming that you were in your room floating towards the ceiling. That wasn't a dream. You were having an Out-of-Body experience. Just don't do that too often because it can become quite difficult to return to your body. But it is quite amazing you had that experience.



Last post was from 2011 and the person will most likely never see your message. Please don't necro post

----------


## spellbee2

^ Took the words out of my mouth. Please don't revive old, inactive threads - this is called necroposting and is against forum rules. If you want to discuss this topic, please start a new thread.

 :lock:

----------

